

Tell HN: Alice ML, Factor back up, Nemerle to go - bane

Most of the programming languages deleted on Wikipedia yesterday have been restored. A few are still awaiting reinstatement.<p>Back up<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alice_(programming_language)<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factor_programming_language<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioke_(programming_language)<p>Still down<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemerle<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Deletion_review#Nemerle<p>Hanging on by a thread<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joy_programming_language<p>Any others?
======
bendmorris
Pure still has an AfD notice.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pure_(programming_language)>

------
bane
All are back up!

